# Lone girl in Plymouth, England.



## fleur.cirocco (Jun 14, 2008)

Cross-posting this from another forum.. This is not my rat, but I can get you in contact with the owner.

Country: England, UK.
State/Region: South-West
City/Town: Plymouth
Number of rats: 1
Gender: Female
Age(s): 1 year
Name(s): Springer
Colours: Grey capped
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owner doesn't have time to handle or play with hey anymore. Rehoming for the sake of the rat.
Temperament: Agressive nature to other rats when caged. Seems to be fine with other rats when free-ranging or in playpen. Has bitten a little before 'when excited'. 
Medical problems: None apparent.
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: To be confirmed. (I've asked owner, waiting to hear back).
Other: This girl is free to a good home. Comes with her cage (I have no idea what type of cage). Originally was 'rescued' from a petshop. Has had a litter before and 'was fine with them until they reached 6 months, when she attacked them'. Owner says: "I know she's bored because the only amusement she gets is winding my dog up by running back and forth when she's watching."  
URL of Pictures: Pictures to come.
URL of Videos: N/A
Preferred donation: N/A. Free to good home.


----------



## fleur.cirocco (Jun 14, 2008)

Got that pic..








She's cute, right? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes she is a little cutie. I love her markings


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Shes lovely ! id take her but traveling is a problem as I wrote my bike off last week and itll be a while before I can buy a new one


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

I wuld have her but Plymouth is reli far for me  I cant drive yet either I can tell yuuh as soon as I can though il be every where picking up homless ratties 

x . .


----------



## candyflossbaby (Aug 15, 2008)

I've been considering having rats again, after having gone a few years without having any. I honestly had pictured adopting a grey capped rat exactly like her, and now having seen her i can't get her out of my head!
I'm nearby (Devon) and she really is stunning, although i had wanted younger rats, and a pair. Does anyone think that it would be possible to introduce a friend?? And if it wasn't possible, do you think it would have a negative effect on her?? I'd be sad that she wouldn't have a friend. 
I wish we knew a bit more about her!


----------



## fleur.cirocco (Jun 14, 2008)

Thankyou for the interest.  
I'm pleased to say that Springer has managed to find someone to take her on. 
I haven't actually been updated about the pregnancy thing. :? But I will ask the owners about that. 
If she did have bubs, I'm assuming they'll be looking for homes.. I'll let you know.
xx


----------

